# Appaloosa/Quarter Pedigree - Possible Buy



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a bad pedigree. But shes very halter bred. Id have to see pictures of her but from the pedigree alone, shes not a barrel horse or an endurance horse. Depending on the level you want, i doubt shell make it to the top, she mighy run okay at local playdays but id be concerned about her legs and hooves with that much halter influence. Will she even stay sound to ride? Ontop of that, with her already getting hot, adding barrels will only make matters worse. You could very well end up with an uncontrollable horse. Then again, it could be the owners right now that dont know how to handle her. Its hard to say.

Look at her, but be ready to walk away if she doesnt fit your plans. Just because shes pretty and sweet doesnt me she has the physical ability to be the riding horse you want. There are many on the market now so hold out for "the one" if you need to. Youll be happy you did!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

While looking at conformation, do you have any tips. I know make sure the legs/hoofs are very small based. I can send you photos of her, I just can't post them on here, but they aren't good, in some pictures they look smaller than others. with her being hot, it sounds like she is too much horse for their young daughter, but won't know for sure until Tuesday.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You want her hooves to be small? And from what I've been learning on this forum you want to go w/Impressive blooodlines? Just a couple of things that would warn me away.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would love to see pictures. You can email them to me at [email protected] and I'll let you know what I can see. 

When you say "make sure the legs/hooves are very small based" what exactly do you mean? That you are looking for smaller legs and hooves? 

I'll wait for the pictures and add more from there.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> You want her hooves to be small? And from what I've been learning on this forum you want to go w/Impressive blooodlines? Just a couple of things that would warn me away.


This horse is HYPP N/N, so the Impressive lines don't really matter except for the fact that he's a halter horse and that's not exactly what the OP is looking for. But there's no way to tell for sure until the horse has been seen in person and looked over.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry I mention aren't too small, I have heard that often times, halter horses legs and hoofs are too small to carry a rider. The lines don't bother me since both parents are N/N, as long as she has a built for an all-around, small jackpot barrels for fun and trail riding.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an Impressive mare and she's a great performance horse. Didn't make a good western pleasure horse because she was too fast. Great western riding mare. Does have small hooves, but not pure halter-horse small - just too small for me to jump her. I'd say just give the horse a good looking at and a soundness test, and make sure the pasterns aren't upright.

My Impressive mare:
http://i.imgur.com/k1iWp.jpg

EDIT: Though, just thought I should add, probably not the best playday horse you could find. Try an appendix-bred horse. I wouldn't stop hunting after the first horse you see.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

As said, she is halter bred. Considering her breeding I wouldn't expect small hooves and bone. There is enough Appy in there to have good hooves and bone - especially considering the Goer and Pllaudit lines, which are very prepotent. Her pedigree is very good, but a bit dicey as to the mix - much would depend on her conformation and what she picked up from whom...I have seen both good and bad results from mixing Impressive with the classic modern Appy bloodlines...


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, She has turned into my horse, she really has a good attuide. She is well mannered, almost to well manner to what I’m used too. She rides nice and very smooth and has a speedy walk, slow trot, faster trot on loung ( she is a little scared to undersaddle, got her to for a second), and she lopes fast on the louge line, but is shy about loping undersaddle. She is a very trail broke mare from sounds, louds, picks up all the feet good, bridles good and everything. Her legs looked good, other than where she has rubbed hair off on one leg, but nothing major. She is heavy built, but looks as if she would be smaller won’t worked some and in shape. She has poteintal for barrel racing like I want. Because of how she is halter bred and stuff we got her cheaper than they was asking. She rides off leg pressure really well, but is spur trained. Which I know how to ride in spurs. She is also smooth which we think will help on keeping my bad ankle pain free.


----------

